# Car Forums > General Car/Bike Talk >  My Truck is Famous (Not really)

## firebane

So December 17th I woke up at 7am and noticed my truck was gone. I got home Friday evening around 9pm and through footage from neighbors cams found the truck was taken around 3am.

What we found was a stolen truck across the road they apparently torched and the fire department was called in around 5am to deal with that.

Shortly after we called the RCMP and went through that and then insurance and all that. Not thinking I would see the truck again I just kind of let things be. On the 1st I received a call from the RCMP saying the truck was recovered and was involved with the police.

Today I was able to go down and take a look and despite everything that happened the worst damage was done to the driver door and the driver rear wheel which is completely obliterated.

Still have some insurance stuff to deal with but at least now things can go forward. 

News article: https://globalnews.ca/news/9384873/o...truck-ramming/

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Neat!
These two gent's seem awesome. I bet this learning event will help them grow out of this phase.

----------


## Shlade

Im sure the Canadian Legal system will do its job accordingly and ensure the shitbags are locked up for an adequate amount of time and not released on conditions.

----------


## jutes

> Neat!
> These two gent's seem awesome. I bet this learning event will help them grow out of this phase.



100%. I hope they receive the help they need. Jail is no place for rehabilitation, send the social workers for these two.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

I mean, they're just kids (35 & 37) so they deserve a second chance.

----------


## killramos

They were Gud boys, probably just trying to get to church

----------


## Darkane

They are chill

----------


## mr2mike

> They were Gud boys, probably just trying to get to church



Loving, family men. Oh wait, that's only after they ded.

----------


## JohnnyHockey13

Such a Chadwick.... oh wait he's from Airdrie?

----------


## haggis88



----------

